
South Dakota State University offers precision agriculture course work - protomyth
https://www.hpj.com/crops/south-dakota-state-university-offers-precision-agriculture-course-work/article_a44892e5-a14b-528d-8da1-ba6cb5428c8d.html
======
protomyth
[https://www.sdstate.edu/agronomy-horticulture-plant-
science/...](https://www.sdstate.edu/agronomy-horticulture-plant-
science/precision-agriculture)

 _Agriculture is experiencing a fast-paced evolution as technology continues
to develop. Precision agriculture has emerged with an array of new and
exciting – and increasingly high-tech – tools. The integration of computer
technology with farm equipment, farm sensors, GPS navigation, satellite
imagery and drone imagery are quickly revolutionizing agricultural production.
While this revolutionary evolution is creating new opportunities within the
agricultural industry, it is also generating a need for college graduates,
pertinent research, and Extension expertise related to precision agriculture.
SDSU is addressing this change in needs by leading the nation with its
Precision Agriculture degree._

 _SDSU’s first-in-the-nation B.S. degree in Precision Agriculture is a
collaboration between the Department of Agronomy, Horticulture and Plant
Science and the Department of Agriculture & Biosystems Engineering. Precision
technology is the key to increasing on-farm profitability, and will play a
major role in ecosystem sustainability. The new degree promises to develop a
new generation of agronomists who are well equipped to work with precision
agriculture tools and data analytics to make crop production recommendations._

